# Creating PDF file to open at 100 percent view



## JulieAsking (Nov 20, 2002)

Could someone please tell me -

1. How I might save a Word 97 document as a PDF file, using Adobe Acrobat 8, so that when it is opened as a PDF document the view is 100 percent. When I open the PDF the view is 130 percent.

2. I want to set up the PDF document to print out on A4 pages with no scaling as currently there is too much white space at the bottom of the pages. Can I do this or will this depend on a user's printer settings?

Thanks for any suggestions.

Julie


----------



## JulieAsking (Nov 20, 2002)

I found it. Go to the document Properties and there is a tab called Initial View where you can force the magnification to be viewed at 100 percent.


----------

